# 65 Dodge



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I just got one of the new PL Dodges. It shows a new level of refinement in parts. The colored trees are a plus for the non-painter/younger crowd. This kit is also getting good reviews on my Nascar bulletin board. Great kit Dave! I hope to build a Pearson #6 with it. Another plus for good sales (more new kits)- I got this one at Wal-mart.
I did have one problem- the rear window is broken in half. I hope customer service has not yet been ruined with the RC2 policy and can replace it for me.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Definitely a new twist on an old hobby. PL went the right direction with these kits. And regular household 91% rubbing alcohol will take off the paint so you can do whatever color you wish.
Thumbs up on the car kits PL. 
I can't wait to see the 64 GTO and the 2004 GTO, I hope the 04 does better than the 1:1!
Chris


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I got my replacement part today! Thanks for your personal involvement Dave, that was super fast response and shipping! I now have Pearson photos for my buildup and new glass to boot. Time to hammer down on yet another PL kit.


----------

